# http://www.new3dscard.co.uk/ has anyone use this site before?



## BIGAL25 (Nov 12, 2014)

hi im newly registered but been follow scene for while so far got 2 gateway cards for my kids from teensy.co.uk I am now looking to try the SKY3ds but http://www.new3dscard.co.uk/ got the card alot cheaper than teensy and although they are listed an official reseller im just not sure about them. they also claim to have 97 units of the K3ds in stock which i thought was fake. thanx in advance for any help


----------



## thorasgar (Nov 12, 2014)

BIGAL25 said:


> hi im newly registered but been follow scene for while so far got 2 gateway cards for my kids from teensy.co.uk I am now looking to try the SKY3ds but http://www.new3dscard.co.uk/ got the card alot cheaper than teensy and although they are listed an official reseller im just not sure about them. they also claim to have 97 units of the K3ds in stock which i thought was fake. thanx in advance for any help


If you have a working Gateway why would you want this thing?  Can't help you with the site, sorry.


----------



## BIGAL25 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thats cool, but i've got 3ds xl  which was accidentally updated by my kids so cant use gateway on it. and its too much hassel to get a 4.5 3ds xl


----------



## thorasgar (Nov 12, 2014)

BIGAL25 said:


> Thats cool, but i've got 3ds xl  which was accidentally updated by my kids so cant use gateway on it. and its too much hassel to get a 4.5 3ds xl


Someone correct me if I am wrong but my kids tell me it theirs will not update because I have Parental Controls turned on.  I did a check a few days ago and it is on 8.x.  I wonder if that works for the Wii U as well?


----------



## DryTaste (Nov 13, 2014)

aalikes007 said:


> Gateway 3ds only work with 3DS v4.1 ~ v4.5,if you console is v8.x,you should buy a 3ds flascard,like sky3ds,k3ds or r5sdhc.but they all 10 games limted.


 
Did you actually read something before posting?


----------



## retrofan_k (Nov 13, 2014)

BIGAL25 said:


> Thats cool, but i've got 3ds xl which was accidentally updated by my kids so cant use gateway on it. and its too much hassel to get a 4.5 3ds xl


 

Only yourself to blame, as you should have created a fake Wifi connection and monitored their use of original carts, if used with updates on them.  4.5 consoles are still around  if you look better.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 13, 2014)

BIGAL25 said:


> Thats cool, but i've got 3ds xl which was accidentally updated by my kids so cant use gateway on it. and its too much hassel to get a 4.5 3ds xl


did you make a nand backup of your 4.x FW, if you you can get the hardmod installed and have it downgraded.....and with a port installed you could always downgrade if your kids acidentally update again


thorasgar said:


> Someone correct me if I am wrong but my kids tell me it theirs will not update because I have Parental Controls turned on. I did a check a few days ago and it is on 8.x. I wonder if that works for the Wii U as well?


parental controls do not block system updates, all you can do is set up fake wifi settings in sysnand and make sure they dont have any retail cards with 4.x+ on them


----------



## Ericthegreat (Nov 13, 2014)

gamesquest1 said:


> did you make a nand backup of your 4.x FW, if you you can get the hardmod installed and have it downgraded.....and with a port installed you could always downgrade if your kids acidentally update again
> 
> parental controls do not block system updates, all you can do is set up fake wifi settings in sysnand and make sure they dont have any retail cards with 4.x+ on them


This is the best option, i think guy was doing it for a lil under the price of a sky3ds too.


----------



## JimBonza (Nov 13, 2014)

Also new member, ordered my Sky3DS from them on Tuesday still waiting on delivery, no tracking information.
They estimate 3-5 days so hopefully it's here today or tomorrow.


----------



## BIGAL25 (Nov 13, 2014)

JimBonza said:


> Also new member, ordered my Sky3DS from them on Tuesday still waiting on delivery, no tracking information.
> They estimate 3-5 days so hopefully it's here today or tomorrow.





JimBonza said:


> Also new member, ordered my Sky3DS from them on Tuesday still waiting on delivery, no tracking information.
> They estimate 3-5 days so hopefully it's here today or tomorrow.





JimBonza said:


> Also new member, ordered my Sky3DS from them on Tuesday still waiting on delivery, no tracking information.
> They estimate 3-5 days so hopefully it's here today or tomorrow.




Cool please post any updates mates would be very helpful cause they are very cheap.


----------



## JimBonza (Nov 14, 2014)

Turns out they had the Royal Mail signed for tracking number (after I contacted them requesting it).
Still not here, but then again the post man hasn't done the rounds yet.


----------



## inbetween123 (Nov 14, 2014)

Well, I didn't order from there, but i just had a quick glance over the site and noticed the following:

http://www.new3dscard.co.uk/micro-sd-cards-with-games-c-11/

They are selling SD-cards preloaded with roms..... 

That is highly shady in my book, I personally wouldn't order from a shop that is involved in such illegal business.


----------



## JimBonza (Nov 15, 2014)

Final update, mine has now arrived, shipped Tuesday from China arrived yesterday I believe in UK, then 24 hour royal mail signed for delivery from there.

Tested it, works perfectly


----------



## cearp (Nov 15, 2014)

gamesquest1 said:


> all you can do is set up fake wifi settings in sysnand and make sure they dont have any retail cards with 4.x+ on them


 
why fake? why not just have no wifi settings?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 15, 2014)

cearp said:


> why fake? why not just have no wifi settings?


because if there is none in sysnand, any you set up in emunand will copy over to sysnand....but if sysnand is full you don't have to worry about them being copied over


----------



## BIGAL25 (Nov 15, 2014)

JimBonza said:


> Final update, mine has now arrived, shipped Tuesday from China arrived yesterday I believe in UK, then 24 hour royal mail signed for delivery from there.
> 
> Tested it, works perfectly


 


cheers man for that but how is china involved thought they (new3dscard) shipped from uk?


----------



## JimBonza (Nov 15, 2014)

That's what all the sites say "officially" but it's really all coming from China then Royal Mail.
Every site I've used in the last couple of years is like that.


----------



## aofelix (Jan 20, 2015)

was this site safe? 

I want to buy a gba cart from them.


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Jan 20, 2015)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/dont-buy-anything-from-new3dscard-co-uk.377345/

Right on the front page, why do people never even google or anything anymore ;-;


----------

